# bought a stock tank



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

yesterday, I went to TSC and got a 140 gal stock tank they had on clearance for $36. It's all black, and oval shaped. 
I'll be hooking a sump to the drain and running a tube up the inside to the water level for an overflow. The return line will hang over the side. I'll be using playsand as a substrate so I can see the fish, it'll be dark in the tank. Haven't thought out what i'll use for a cover, but it'll have to be a good size. I was thinkin maybe a couple peices of eggcrate or if I can find one large one that would work great.

Comments, insights?

here's a pic of it. (this is actually the 110g, the 140 is wider)










here's a drawing of what I think the setup will look like:

View attachment 63695


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Is this a temporary thing? I hope so, cause in my opinion i would like the all views of my pets and not just the over head view.


----------



## Shadow_weaveR (May 23, 2005)

Thats a giant plastic container.... might work as a pond or something...


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

killerbee said:


> Is this a temporary thing? I hope so, cause in my opinion i would like the all views of my pets and not just the over head view.
> [snapback]1048881[/snapback]​


well, yeah for the most part it is temporary, but more like as long as I have to. I agree about what you are saying. But I want to have it setup for a while. My 190 broke a seal a couple months ago and I've had to house them in a 125 since then. I'll be moving a bunch of fish (cichlids, plecos) from my 75gal to the 125gal. I'm building 3 tanks into a wall in my basement. One is my 120gal w/ my foot long rhom the other two are 75gal one for each my brandti and my maculatus. Since I couldn't sell off my cariba I decided to keep them and put them in this stock tank. I think it'll be fun and maybe they'll breed, but I doubt it. Otheriwize it'll be similar to Franks stock tank w/ his cariba.


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

I bought one last year, after reading about covering your caribe tank to get them to breed. I figured why cover a glass tank? I ended up using it as a grow out tank/pond for baby reds, and for growing aquatic plants outside. I also purchased a 140 gal, and am now investigating the largest one that will fit through a standard door opening. It seems promising for breeding not viewing!


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

I used to think an overhead view of fish would suck as well, but they're actually just as interesting to watch from overhead as from the side, and a well decorated stock tank can make for great fish viewing IMO.

My only concern is that your return is right up by the surface. If I were you I'd put it much further down in the tank since surface disruption is going to make it much more difficult to see the fish. Otherwise it looks awesome


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Can't put the return low , if power goes out siphon will drain tank. You could use a check valve on the return, but I don't know how this will affect flow?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

nah, just put a small hole in the return up just below the surface. If power goes out it will only siphon down to that hole, then start sucking air


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

Just make sure to account for extra water in sump, or add a drain line at upper level of sump.And make sure to "aim" hole down , or away from surface, so as not to disturb the surface.


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

do you know how to make an overflow or are you just planning on sticking a tube in the tank and starting a syphon(thats what it sounds like youre wanting to do) because that wont work. here is how to do a diy overflow... http://reefcentral.com/forums/showthread.p...c+pipe+overflow


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

you guys might be looking at it backwards.

the water will over flow and drain down the tube (on the right in the diagram) into the sump, no siphon involved. I will have a float valve on the sump to retain any water lost due to evaporation if needed. I can regulate the flow in both directions w/ a ball valve. On the return end, I will have a dump off back into the sump to regulate flow that way.


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

new diagram:

View attachment 63734


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

I think it's a real economical way to store fish so to speak.

Hey it's worth trying...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

ok, i see. i was thinkin you were using the container as the sump. btw, ive kept fish in my sump before. im using a 50g rubbermaid tub. had to hold them for a friend.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

I have been thinking about doing something like this. I want to put a large piece of glass over the top of the tub and create a coffee table for the living room! It would become a top-viewed aquarium/coffee table!!!







Could this work??????


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

Interesting Idea traumatic :nod:



gamgenius said:


> I have been thinking about doing something like this. I want to put a large piece of glass over the top of the tub and create a coffee table for the living room! It would become a top-viewed aquarium/coffee table!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You ever see the tops of your tank lids? I would think it would always have condensation on it from the heated water.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Grosse Gurke said:


> Interesting Idea traumatic :nod:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good point Gurke!

I was thinking that the glass top would be raised 2-3 inches above the rim of the tub to allow for air circulation.

I will draw up my idea and start a new thread so as to not derail this one!


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

traumatic said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > Is this a temporary thing? I hope so, cause in my opinion i would like the all views of my pets and not just the over head view.
> ...


Yea, i'm sorry to hear about your 190...i replied in your thread but u never did. So i take it u didn't want to fix it again huh. Man moving all them fish is going to be some work bro, good luck








---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Gamegenius:
I have been thinking about doing something like this. I want to put a large piece of glass over the top of the tub and create a coffee table for the living room! It would become a top-viewed aquarium/coffee table!!! Could this work??????

I woudn't do it, this is what your cofee table will look like (from a temp holding bin till my 113 was ready, which my 4 pygos happily reside in)










I'm sure u remember from my 113 thread









BTW: You should start a thread on the building of your in wall tanks, that would be fabulous


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

^^^^
Whatsup killerbee! Of course, I remember your thread. (BTW I want to see more pics now that Project 113 is complete!)

As for the coffee table idea... I once saw an all-glass coffee table aquarium in a airline catalog. It was viewable from all 4 sides and the top. So I have been thinking about this b4 seeing your thread. Your thread gave me the idea of using a tub to build my own (instead buying the catalog aquarium).

My thought is to add koi or fancy goldfish for two reasons.
1. They still look pretty when viewed from the top; whereas, most tropical fish don't look like much from this angle.
2. It would be a cold water system. I would not need to use a heater which causes a lot of the evaporation and condensation.

I would build a box to house the tub and a cannister filter. Then, add a glass top which is raised 2-3 inches above the tub/box. This would allow for ventilation and air flow to deter condensation from forming on the glass.

Sooo, that's what I have been thinking so far. Obviously, there are still bugs to be worked out with this idea, but I really think it is do-able.


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

Traumatic: What are the dimensions for that stock tank?


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

gamgenius said:


> ^^^^
> Whatsup killerbee! Of course, I remember your thread. (BTW I want to see more pics now that Project 113 is complete!)
> 
> As for the coffee table idea... I once saw an all-glass coffee table aquarium in a airline catalog. It was viewable from all 4 sides and the top. So I have been thinking about this b4 seeing your thread. Your thread gave me the idea of using a tub to build my own (instead buying the catalog aquarium).
> ...


I already have the pics waiting on the gallery issue to be fixed so i can host them









As for your idea i hope it works out for ya bro. I also think kois have nice color to them but they get big, so maybe some african ciclids would be cool as well....i don't know just an idea. When i say cichlids i'm refering to malawi lake species. Most of them only get 5-6"


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

killerbee, I will eventually try and reseal it, but this time redo ALL the seals.

gamgenius, I didn't measure it, but on the website the 110 gal is 34x51x20. The 140 is a little wider and maybe taller.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

traumatic said:


> killerbee, I will eventually try and reseal it, but this time redo ALL the seals.
> 
> gamgenius, I didn't measure it, but on the website the 110 gal is 34x51x20. The 140 is a little wider and maybe taller.
> [snapback]1049974[/snapback]​


Awesome, if u do i have faith that it shall hold, do all seals though inside and out....thats what i did *so far so good* (crosses fingers). good luck traumatic


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

When I do reseal it, before I fill it, I was thinking of having it drilled and have custom over flows made. This will hopefully relieve a little pressure but I doubt it.


----------

